# Macbook Pro 17" à 450 euros



## Emmanuelion (23 Septembre 2006)

Hello !

je viens de voir sur ebay qu'il y a un paquet de macbook pro 17 " en vente en achat immédiat à 450 euros. Ces MBP viennent de Honkhong ou  de Chine. Les annonces sont bien entendu en anglais.

http://search.ebay.fr/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=macbook+pro

Je suppose que les claviers sont qwerty. Au dela de ça, que penser de ce type d'annonces. Est-ce-que le fait qu'ils soient vendus en grande quantité est le signe :
 - soit d'une arnaque grande échelle ;
 - soit une liquidation à grande échelle, puisqu' Apple va sasn doute annoncer lundi prochain que la gamme est renouvelée.

Quel est votre avis sur la question ?


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2006)

Qu'il vaut mieux se tirer une balle dans le pied. Liquidation ou pas, 450  c'est un peu gros, surtout quand on sait qu'ils partiraient comme des petits pains à 1000 voir 1500 .


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

Que si tu as 450&#8364; &#224; perdre c'est une bonne affaire 

Et puis non .. verse moi les &#8364; sur mon compte...moi au moins je ne te promet pas de MBP ...


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2006)

Il y a même des MBP 17" à 227 euros  ! Ça sent le matériel tombé du camion...

Bon, s'il y a des gogos dans la salle ...  ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

J'ai pas internet


----------



## sam&mac (23 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas une arnaque ...

J'ai commandé il y a 6 mois un MBP 17" chez ces gens là au prix de 500  (il était plus récent, c'est normal qu'il soit plus cher).

J'ai eu un très bon contact avec le vendeur ... son nom est John Doe ... son email est tzintxiao123434@hotmail.cn 

J'ai réglé rapidement la somme avec Western Union. Ensuite il m'a livré le MBP le lendemain en me scanant le bordereaux de livraison de DHL (ps: DHL devrait faire un effort, c'est pas parcequ'ils sont en Chine qu'ils doivent faire leur bordereaux sur du papier libre et sans entête)

Mon ami (on est ami après s'être échangé plus de 400 mails) John me signale qu'il y a eu un problème d'acheminement qui devrait être résolu bientôt : Le MBP est bloqué à la douane Ethiopienne. Ensuite DHL a un problème informatique, le numéro de suivit ne fonctionne pas sur leur site, j'essaie tous les jours, ça devrait marcher bientôt.

Sinon John m'affirme que mon MBP derait arriver bientôt, et s'il le dit c'est que c'est vrai.

Tout ca pour dire de ne pas hésiter à l'acheter et que des grosses boites comme l'Apple Store devrait prendre exemple sur le service offer par des petites entreprises comme celle de mon ami John.

Salutation


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2006)

sam&mac a dit:


> C'est pas une arnaque ...
> 
> J'ai command&#233; il y a 6 mois un MBP 17" chez ces gens l&#224; au prix de 500 &#8364; (il &#233;tait plus r&#233;cent, c'est normal qu'il soit plus cher).
> 
> ...




 

Tu pousses un peu loin le second degr&#233; ou alors tu es fou :hosto:


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2006)

sam&mac a dit:


> C'est pas une arnaque ...



Pour r&#233;sumer, tu as pay&#233; 500 euros &#224; un type qui &#233;chappe compl&#232;tement aux l&#233;gislations commerciales occidentales, en &#233;change tu as re&#231;u un bout de papier sans valeur, et tu n'as toujours pas re&#231;u l'appareil.

Et dans l'hypoth&#232;se o&#249; tu le recevras un jour, vu que tu l'as pay&#233; le cinqui&#232;me du tarif normal, ne t'attends-tu pas &#224; voir d&#233;barquer les officiers de la douane &#224; ton domicile ?


----------



## sam&mac (23 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tu pousses un peu loin le second degré ou alors tu es fou :hosto:



C'est marrant, c'est exactement ce que me dit mon thérapeute ici à l'institut psychiatrique


----------



## pbas400 (23 Septembre 2006)

450 euros, c est cher pour du plaisir virtuel


----------



## Sim le pirate (23 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour r&#233;sumer, tu as pay&#233; 500 euros &#224; un type qui &#233;chappe compl&#232;tement aux l&#233;gislations commerciales occidentales, en &#233;change tu as re&#231;u un bout de papier sans valeur, et tu n'as toujours pas re&#231;u l'appareil.
> 
> Et dans l'hypoth&#232;se o&#249; tu le recevras un jour, vu que tu l'as pay&#233; le cinqui&#232;me du tarif normal, ne t'attends-tu pas &#224; voir d&#233;barquer les officiers de la douane &#224; ton domicile ?



C'&#233;tait de l'humour &#224; mon humble avis... N&#233;anmoins il y a moyen de faire de tr&#232;s bonnes affaires sur ebay... J'ai achet&#233; a un vendeur am&#233;ricain un macbook noir 1 go de ram + applecare a 1000e port compris  ... Il est nickel !

Et puis des vendeurs avec 0 appr&#233;ciations ca craint pas mal !!


----------



## brainois (23 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Jette donc un coup d'oeil au profil d'&#233;valuation de ces "vendeurs", et principalement les objets pour lesquels un &#233;valuation a &#233;t&#233; laiss&#233;e... Tous ces objets ont une valeur de moins de 1 euros, la majorit&#233; valant &#8364;0,01... Technique habituelle pour se constituer un "bon" profil et rassurer les acheteurs un peu trop press&#233;s...

A bon entendeur...

Fran&#231;ois


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

sam&mac a dit:


> C'est pas une arnaque ...
> 
> J'ai commandé il y a 6 mois un MBP 17" chez ces gens là au prix de 500  (il était plus récent, c'est normal qu'il soit plus cher).
> 
> ...



Je comprend pas bien là..

Tu l'as commandé i y a 6 mois et tu attends toujours la livraison de ton ami, because bloqué à la douane Ethiopiene, et manque de chance DHL a un problème informatique..

 

Au fait , s'il te dis que la navette Columbia est tombé sur le camion de DHL, tu vas le croire aussi ?


----------



## fredintosh (23 Septembre 2006)

Je vous trouve tr&#232;s "premier degr&#233;" sur ce coup l&#224;, La mouette et PA5CAL... 

Notre ami Sam&Mac vous fait bien marcher... que dis-je, courir !

Non, ne me dites pas que vous y avez cru ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

Si  

Un être humain est profondément honnête, et ne joue pas avec la vérité. Il ne joue pas avec notre crédulité, mais relate fidèlement la réalité des divers événements , qui le conduiront bientôt à commander un MBP sur le Store


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2006)

Que ce soit un fake ou pas, &#231;a n'a pas d'importance.

&#199;a a de toute mani&#232;re valeur d'exemple pour tous ceux qui seraient tent&#233;s par l'aventure.

Il y a un gros risque de ne rien se faire livrer, ou bien de recevoir du mat&#233;riel vol&#233; (recel) ou en contravention avec la l&#233;gislation fran&#231;aise (taxes douani&#232;res impay&#233;es, mat&#233;riel consid&#233;r&#233; comme contrefa&#231;on, etc.).

Que des ennuis en perspective, quoi  !


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2006)

Bah, tu peux commencer a l'utiliser, tapotte dans l'air . Tu l'as payé comment? tu peut pas y faire opposition? Bah, tant pis alors


----------



## Emmanuelion (23 Septembre 2006)

Effectivement, l'&#233;valuation du vendeur est r&#233;alis&#233;e sur des achats datant de moins de deux jours, et d'un montant de 0,01 euros. C'est donc bien une arnaque.

Merci pour vos remarques


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

_sam&mac avait pourtant utilis&#233; le pseudo John Doe dans son message, c'&#233;tait donc &#233;videmment un fake (mont&#233; &#224; partir de diverses arnaques relat&#233;es sur le net, j'ai cru y voir un passage de MacBidouille vis-&#224;-vis d'une arnaque au petites annonces)

pour info, ces arnaques chinoises ont cours aussi en photo o&#249; tu re&#231;ois bien ce que tu as command&#233; mais pas tout &#224; fait, &#231;ad que l'on re&#231;oit une copie soit fabriqu&#233;e dans la m&#234;me usine (mais sans le dire au r&#233;el fabricant et n'ayant ni la m&#234;me construction ni les m&#234;mes mat&#233;riaux) soit une vulgaire copie faite dans d'autres ateliers. Bien entendu, aucune garantie internationale ne vous couvrira et personne ne vous d&#233;dommagera des d&#233;fauts pr&#233;sents sur l'optique par exemple.

sinon &#224; part &#231;a, ils sont forts ces chinois ! 
_


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2006)

Emmanuelion a dit:


> Effectivement, l'évaluation du vendeur est réalisée sur des achats datant de moins de deux jours, et d'un montant de 0,01 euros. C'est donc bien une arnaque.
> 
> Merci pour vos remarques



Direction le store et surtout switch et conseil d'achat


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2006)

Bon, en tout cas, des MacBook, pro ou pas, r&#233;els ou pas, authentiques ou pas, chinois ou pas, ils n'ont rien &#224; faire dans Classic Mac. L&#224;, je me t&#226;te pour savoir si j'envoie &#231;a chez Mackie, au bar, ou si je ferme ... Bon, r&#233;flexion faite, je ferme.


----------

